
Show HN: Managing your devices in the cloud using Apple’s own MDM solution - Sventek
https://medium.com/@JoshuaAJung/managing-your-mobile-devices-in-the-cloud-using-apples-own-mdm-solution-8a588d9724b6
======
iamdave
Oh my god, OSX Server is still a thing (genuine surprise)? I suppose it
depends on use case, but I gave Server an honest attempt once, and eventually
scuttled the entire thing; I'd love to try an Enterprise ready MDM from Apple,
OSX Server isn't it. Very similar features that one would come to expect, but
there's not much depth to them when your service demand begins to scale.

------
stephenr
So one thing I discovered by reading this article: Server.app seems to be
available to anyone with a Dev account, even an old free account without a new
paid subscription.

------
Sventek
Curious to hear your thoughts, especially with regards to step 3 - this is not
my home soil at all. Thanks!

